# two cylinder Deere



## Taftpercherons (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 1954 John Deere 70 that has always just been for something to tinker with. I recently bought a NH 276 baler and was wondering if the 70 would have enough power to sufficiently run it. If not, I do have a 4020 that I could use and put the 70 on the wagon following behind.

Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Yes a JD 70 has enough HP to handle a sq baler. Yrs back I baled with a JD 214 baler being pulled with my JD BO(14 HP) just for grins .No I didn't set any speed records but BO pulled baler on flat ground dropping bales on the ground


----------



## Taftpercherons (Feb 13, 2018)

Haha I enjoy doing things the hard way. my dad is a seasoned farmer and sits back and shakes his head that I don't use the modern technology we have. I have 6 draft horses to feed and I think just for fun I may try using a team of them to pull the rake. Just another way to keep them in shape!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Taft, as Jim mentioned, you have plenty of ponies for a square baler. Here is a link to some specs on your tractor that you may find useful if not informative. Those are really cool sounding tractors. The next farm over neighbor has one that he breaks out every now and then and when he is down in the river bottoms with it, you can here it "popping" throughout the valley. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/3/37-john-deere-70.html


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Your 70 will make a great baler tractor!


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

You have a couple of classic tractors there! The 70 will run that baler easily. The 4020 would be overkill. Save the 4020 for when you buy a round baler. I usually run my IH 440 small square baler on my JD 2130 (which is about 70 hp) but I would not hesitate to run it on my JD 720 (which is much the same as your 70).

6 Percherons is overkill on a rake. 3 would be quite enough. If you had a second rake you could run two rake teams!

Roger


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Many years ago in these parts a 70 John Deere was the Big Tractor on quite a few Farms. It did the bailing ,it did the heavy tillage with a 3 bottom plow and it pulled a single row Harvester.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Taftpercherons said:


> I have a 1954 John Deere 70 that has always just been for something to tinker with. I recently bought a NH 276 baler and was wondering if the 70 would have enough power to sufficiently run it. If not, I do have a 4020 that I could use and put the 70 on the wagon following behind.
> 
> Thanks


Every once and a while I really have to laugh at some of our conversations on HT regarding something having enough power for a square baler. When I was a kid on our farm the neighbors regularly baled with a JD420 and a JD520. The 420 was pulling a 14T (granted a light baler) and a rack which held over 100 bales where i was the stacker. I have a 720 gas (which is slightly larger than your 70 but not much) and it handled a NH570 kicker baler with a wagon. The torque on those 2 bangers is awesome. Granted I don't want to do that every day, but your baler isn't as heavy as a 570 and you are ground dropping which is all the difference in the world. Enjoy without regret!

Like the example cited by Endrow, The brochure by JD in 1957 shows a JD720 pulling a 4 row planter and if you just had one of those in the corn belt, you were a BTO


----------



## Taftpercherons (Feb 13, 2018)

bool said:


> You have a couple of classic tractors there! The 70 will run that baler easily. The 4020 would be overkill. Save the 4020 for when you buy a round baler. I usually run my IH 440 small square baler on my JD 2130 (which is about 70 hp) but I would not hesitate to run it on my JD 720 (which is much the same as your 70).
> 
> 6 Percherons is overkill on a rake. 3 would be quite enough. If you had a second rake you could run two rake teams!
> 
> Roger


----------



## Taftpercherons (Feb 13, 2018)

Haha oh I won't have all 6 hooked up to it. I have a team I use for fun. One of them is a retired Disney World horse so it's an excuse to get him driven.


----------

